# SRRV - Cost of Medical Certificate



## zipcode11803 (9 d ago)

Hello, 
I am planning to apply for SRRV retirement visa. I have the medical form - does anyone know how much it costs for the exam? I will be in Cebu so are there any recommendations as to best place to have this done/

Much appreciated,
Richard


----------



## Tanstaafl (Oct 28, 2009)

I visited the PRA offices in Cebu in October 2022 and asked if they had anyone they recommended for the medical. The official at the PRA office suggested Dr. Manuel Tangpuz at the Cupsi Building.

A quick Google gives me;
Dr. Emmanuel L. Tangpuz
Room 6 Cupsi Center
B. Rodriguez Street
Sambag2
Cebu City Cebu
+63 32 321 6159

I was staying a couple of block away from the Cebu office so I just dropped in and the staff was good enough to look over my paperwork and answer any questions. I had tried for a couple of days calling hospitals and clinics to arrange the medical and none of them seemed to have any idea what was required. In the end I didn't go ahead with my application/medical at that time as I would need to forward the $20k USD to the holding account and I have to be back in my home country to do that. I'll probably wait another couple of years for when I take my pension and this will knock the amount down to $10k USD. No idea of what Dr. Tangpuz would charge but I think that most medical tests in the Philippines are much cheaper than in the west. The address is only a block or two from the PRA office in Cebu.

It seems easy enough to get visa extensions and your ACR Card if you want to stay for up to 3 years so there would be no great rush in getting a SRRV.


----------



## Howard_Z (7 mo ago)

Zipcode,

I had the tests and chest xray done in the USA.
In Makati, James Biron had his doctor talk with me, look at the test results, and sign the medical certificate for $20 USD

James Biron makes getting the SRRV easier.


----------



## freebiefan (Nov 11, 2020)

My agent took to a place in Magellanes Makati. There were 4 of us. The place did pre employment checks for Filipinos. Somehow we were at the front, basic chest x ray ( I think ) and that was about it. Was less than 30 minutes in and out


----------



## Quezon Expat (3 mo ago)

I got my chest xray at the local hospital. My wife picked up the report and the radiologist said I had pneumonia. I went and talked to him, asked him to change it as I obviously was fine since I jogged to the hospital. He stood by his interpretation of the x-ray. I asked him why he didn't note that I was missing one out of three right lung lobes in his report. He got mad and said he wasn't changing his report. So I went to a clinic that instantly transmits their x-rays to India. 30 minutes later got a clean bill of health, they even noticed I was missing one third of my right lung.


----------



## zipcode11803 (9 d ago)

Thank you for the information - I may have more questions. Appreciate the help.

Richard


----------



## zipcode11803 (9 d ago)

Tanstaafl said:


> I visited the PRA offices in Cebu in October 2022 and asked if they had anyone they recommended for the medical. The official at the PRA office suggested Dr. Manuel Tangpuz at the Cupsi Building.
> 
> A quick Google gives me;
> Dr. Emmanuel L. Tangpuz
> ...


Ah okay - appreciate that information!

Richard


----------

